# Garden Wheelbarrow Plans



## LTY83 (Jun 30, 2012)

*Need Help with Cuts: Garden Wheelbarrow Plans*

Hi Everyone,

I'm pretty new to woodworking and this will be my first project.. 

I've been reading a woodworking book but after going through pages of info i'd rather really just dive in.

I may be biting off more than I can chew... however I wanted to see if you guys could help me with the tools required to make some of these cuts.


Here are the plans:

http://www.buildeazy.com/newplans/wheelbarrow_planterbox_std.html#1

The tools I have available are..

10 inch craftsman table saw
Dewalt DW788 Scroll Saw
Crafstman drill
Crafstman circular saw

I know i may need additional tools - so any advice for this project is really appreciated

I wanted to see what type of saws i would use to make the cuts in the diagram I attached - specifically the ones labelled as A, B, C and D


----------



## LTY83 (Jun 30, 2012)

Bump for help :-D


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

A jigsaw will make all those cuts. :smile:


----------



## LTY83 (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks very much - what tool would I use to get the proper degree measurements? sorry if my terminology is wrong 

Also what type of wood would you recommend for building this? :-D


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

LTY83 said:


> Thanks very much - what tool would I use to get the proper degree measurements? sorry if my terminology is wrong
> 
> Also what type of wood would you recommend for building this? :-D


You could set a bevel gauge using a protractor, or use a protractor alone.

Cedar would be a good choice for that project. :smile:


----------



## LTY83 (Jun 30, 2012)

mdntrdr said:


> You could set a bevel gauge using a protractor, or use a protractor alone.
> 
> Cedar would be a good choice for that project. :smile:


thanks so much - can't wait to get started!!!!!! :-D

I friended you on FB- was checking out your projects - really nice work man!!!


----------



## BradB (Jun 9, 2010)

LTY83 said:


> Thanks very much - what tool would I use to get the proper degree measurements? sorry if my terminology is wrong
> 
> Also what type of wood would you recommend for building this? :-D


 
For the 15 degree sides, front and back if you don't have a protractor or bevel guage just find the centre of the board and measure out from that top and bottom. It the measurements that will give you the angle. 

If you want to mitre the edges of boards where they join the bottom of the wheelbarrow then I would use a skill saw and a straight edge. Let me know if you are not following me. Its harder to explain than it is to do.


----------



## LTY83 (Jun 30, 2012)

BradB said:


> For the 15 degree sides, front and back if you don't have a protractor or bevel guage just find the centre of the board and measure out from that top and bottom. It the measurements that will give you the angle.
> 
> If you want to mitre the edges of boards where they join the bottom of the wheelbarrow then I would use a skill saw and a straight edge. Let me know if you are not following me. Its harder to explain than it is to do.


if i was to use a protractor to measure and draw my 15 degree line - would it make sense to use a table saw? would that be more accurate/easier to use than a skill saw?

thanks again!!


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

BradB said:


> If you want to mitre the edges of boards where they join the bottom of the wheelbarrow then I would use a skill saw and a straight edge



Why would he want to use a circ. saw and a straight edge when he has a table saw? :blink:


----------



## BradB (Jun 9, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> Why would he want to use a circ. saw and a straight edge when he has a table saw? :blink:


Didn't see that.


----------



## BradB (Jun 9, 2010)

LTY83 said:


> if i was to use a protractor to measure and draw my 15 degree line - would it make sense to use a table saw? would that be more accurate/easier to use than a skill saw?
> 
> thanks again!!


Yes. I didn't see that you had a table saw. By all means use the table saw


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Is this going to be a "working" whelbarrow or a decorative one?

If working I would use oak as the wood.

George


----------



## LTY83 (Jun 30, 2012)

GeorgeC said:


> Is this going to be a "working" whelbarrow or a decorative one?
> 
> If working I would use oak as the wood.
> 
> George


Mostly decorative - i'm going to build it for my girlfriend - she loves gardening and is always planting flowers so i figured she could put it somewhere in our yard


----------

